# 1st Day Of Winter !!!!!!!!!!



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Well folks its officially here! We have had our best december ever as far as receipts go. Lets hope this heavy snow pattern stays with us for a long time!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

First day of winter and tomorrow is going to be the warmest it has been in a month and raining. 
We have had almost as much snow as all last year. I hope we don't get any until after Christmas. It would be nice to spend some time with the family.


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

We have officially had more snow this last 5 weeks than all of last year. And that was all before winter even started It has been nice to have the xtra xmas money thats for sure. even after repairs lol


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

yea this is byfar the best


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

This year sucks so far:realmad: Only had 2 small events, all the other snow went to NY and south:angry: But what can you do??


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;464759 said:


> This year sucks so far:realmad: Only had 2 small events, all the other snow went to NY and south:angry: But what can you do??


Drive over here and take all you want!:waving:


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

grandview;464906 said:


> Drive over here and take all you want!:waving:


and more to come on sun night payuppayup:waving:


----------

